# William Christopher MASH passes away



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

William Christopher best known for his role as Father Mulcahy on the TV series M.A.S.H. has passed away at the age of 84.

Another loss to Hollywood


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

uggg, 2016 claimed another one


----------

